# I have done my back in...



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

...and it fucking hurts like I've never felt pain before :evil:

I don't even know how I've done it, it started aching a bit Friday night and by Sataurday luch time I was virtually at a standstill. I'm typing this on a laptop while sitting on the sofa and the only way I can get up is rolling off and using my arms to pull myself up.

So to all you fitness people out there, what's the best thing to do, rest it or grin and bare the pain and try to move?

I am so fucking pissed off! Another weekend fucked up because of me being ill with something - Aaaaaaargh :evil: :evil:

Graham


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear Graham.

Get yourself down to the GP and see whether he/she thinks you need referral to Physio or a Chiropractor.

My Mrs gets Sciatica - GP response is to throw painkillers at it, but the Physio and the right exercises seems to work a lot better.

Hope it gets fixed soon

Rob


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

once it is better you should try and strengthen your lower back to prevent this happening again! gotta love deadlifts down the gym :twisted: im currently seeing a physio fro my shoulder i have injured through BB and to be honest dont think much of it as you will need X amount of sessions before you get anywhere!!  
i have also got painkillers from GP but only take them as a very last resort!

oh one thing that does feel amazing is when the physio releases/clicks your back


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Must be the Â£50k in loose change you have in your back pocket, better get it spent on something blue in the next few weeks. :wink:

Sorry to hear Graeme, no idea what to do, I'll leave that to the experts, but get well soon.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Graham It had better be OK by the end of may :wink:


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

I feel for you. Nothing worse than pulling your back, Happens to me alot due to my line of work fitting carpets an flooring etc with all the lifting.. Rest it, some ways work better for others something like hot water bottle, or "Deep Heat", or even a hot bath "if you can get in it"..And nowdays they say put something cold on it :? :? go figure :? :? try both..
:wink:

I,m no expert but my X-girlf was personnal trainer spent alot of time sorting my back.. :lol: an its still fucked.. :x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Graham

You have PM


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Sorry to hear the bad news.

Hope you're better soon enough to go out in the new car. :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Graham, rather than using prescription pain killers, everyone I know with back pain swear by Osteopaths.

Hope you are repaired soon.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Graham -as one who spent 3 months with trapped sciatic nerve after a house move - get yourself to a specialist or sports physiotherapist rather than oestopath asap. If you have inflammed the sciatic nerve sheath, manipulation wont work. A specialist physio will son tell you if you need manipulation.

Rest it and take max safe ibruprofen in meantime. It's the soft tissue damage follwing trauma or strain, that causes most discomfort and takes longest to go away.

Get your self a german sports saloon or cab with rock hard suspension. :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks for all your help and support on this chaps, I've phoned Physio-Direct to see if they can help initially and they are going to get back to me later on today.

I had a nice hot bath last night to see if I could get the heat of the water to relax any tense muscles, all that did was made me get stuck in the bath and had to call wifey to get me out - so fucking embarrassing

In the meantime I've taken Ibuprofen by the bucket, antibiotics for a heavy cold and cough which I've had for over two weeks now, I'm not in a very good mood at the moment.

What really fucking gripes me about all this is that I can't remember the last time I was off sick from work before this year with a cold or aches and pains, and now it is all happeneing at the same time - having a shit fucking time at the moment but there are people out there who are in a far worse state than me so I've got to be realistic about it.

Plus I do have a little certain something to look forward too :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Graham,

Sorry to here your troubles mate - you do seem to be having a rough time of it lately.

I've suffered from a bad back for years - my thoughts:

I find it helps if I can keep mobile - definitely not sitting down. 
I use something similar to this 








Looks like a torture device but it works really well. Don't believe what they say about pain subsiding in 15 minutes! It's difficult to get onto (especially if your pain is really bad, and it's also hard to get off (really selling it aren't I :roll: ), but it really does relieve the pain. It works best with mid back pain but is pretty effective for any area. I tend to use it occasionally even if I don't have a back ache as it stretches the spine back into a better alignment so less chance of re-occurrence. Some useful info here too.
I was always told to lie on a cold floor, but this really isn't a good idea as the spine isn't flat.
Heated seats in the TT on about 4 lights works well - if you can get in that is :wink: 
Agree with the poster above who mentioned strengthening your back with some excercises. Get some advice from a physio on this.

Hope you get it sorted mate


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm sure she's really hard to get off!!!

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> I'm sure she's really hard to get off!!!
> 
> :wink:


I knew someone would be thinking along those lines....might have guessed it would be you :roll: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

That would give your bollocks a good massage whilst you were doing it though!! :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Had the same problem about 2 years ago. Got so bad at one point I was 'walking' around the house on all fours. Massage/manipulation (& accupuncture) made no difference for me whatsoever.

As garyc says, painkillers, rest and time will (fingers crossed) eventually cure, you'll then be more aware for the future and treat your back carefully.

Good luck.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've suffered from a bad back for a number of years and 'put it out' a couple of time.

Once at the gym and once for no real reason at all. Agonising pain for weeks afterwards.

I did find that rowing strengthened it a lot once I'd recovered. Now I can't rerally get to the gym, but I'm cycling 13 miles a day and that seems to be helping too.

Doesn't seem to be a quick fix type of injury though.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

This seems to be healing up very quickly - well the sharp pains are not so frequent put it that way, I've still got a dull back pain all the time but at least I can get off the sofa now without having to resort to rolling onto the floor and using my arms to pull myself up.

I guess I'll have the back pain a while yet but I seem to be much more mobile now. I am doing excerises which Physio-Direct instructed me to do and they do seem to be helping a lot so fingers crossed , although not out of the woods, I'm better than I was on Sunday/Monday.

Thanks for all the advice and help, much appreciated. It's not until you start speaking to other people about it you realise how common this is. :?

Graham


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hasten to add that my back has been fine since the last episode - 2 years ago. Was caused by overwork fitting a kitchen .... Prior to that, the only other serious incident was 10 years ago - that time it was caused by incorrectly lifting an axle out of a car :roll:

In both cases there wasn't 'instant' pain, problem slowly got worse over a day or two until I could hardly move. Apart from being very painful, it's a strange sensation as sometimes your back isn't hurting, but you just can't move, as if the signals from the brain to the muscles are being blocked. Also your muscles can lock up in spasm. When you do finally actually manage to move - it hurts - a lot!

Would recommend a physical excercise routine _after_ your back is back to normal. I resumed swimming 3 times a week and cycling at the weekends, no problem. Strengthens the muscles that support the back, thus put less pressure on the discs/nerves. The only effective way to remove that nagging nerve pain, if you've got that as well (like electric shocks in the legs - sciatica) is painkillers. I found Solphadene along with amaretto and ice very effective :wink:

Weren't humans designed to walk on all fours anyway?

Good luck Graham 

Oh yeah, I echo the comments about getting a car with a comfy ride _and comfy seats - Monaro/Peugeot_. Seriously, if my back is aching a bit at the end of the day by the time i've driven home in the Peugeot, it's fixed :lol: You really sure about that RS4 Graham? :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

PaulS said:


> ...You really sure about that RS4 Graham? :roll:


Oh yes :wink:

It is very strange how this all happend though, I'm still not sure, I suppose I'll never find out but I'm normally very carefull about lifting - bending from the knees, back straight etc. You're right of course, I will now do regular excersises to strenghten the muscles to hopefully prevent this happening again.

Graham


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I would be a multi millionaire with you lot!!!

Read the relevant page on my website
http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... _care.html

The main thing is to strengthen your abdominal (tummy) muscles while stretching your hamstrings (back of thighs)


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Love_iTT said:


> This seems to be healing up very quickly - well the sharp pains are not so frequent put it that way, I've still got a dull back pain all the time but at least I can get off the sofa now without having to resort to rolling onto the floor and using my arms to pull myself up.
> 
> I guess I'll have the back pain a while yet but I seem to be much more mobile now. I am doing excerises which Physio-Direct instructed me to do and they do seem to be helping a lot so fingers crossed , although not out of the woods, I'm better than I was on Sunday/Monday.
> 
> ...


Hi Graham, hope your back's still improving.....

Trouble with backs are that they are so complex (anatomically speaking) & there's an awful lot that can go wrong, also even the slightest thing can cause it too, I managed to put my back out by having a coughing fit whilst I was pregnant - a muscle went into spasm & ended up crossing my bottom two ribs over each other (bloddy ouch!)  couldn't stand up straight, hurt to breathe, blah, blah... managed to get to the osteopath (friend had to drive) & he sorted me out in a jiffy thankfully..... 

If this continues though you may want to find someone that practices Neuro-Muscular Technique massage (NMT) it works on specific nerve pressure points to release the muscle thats tightened, when performed properly it gives truly amazing results & instant relief - wicked! 

If this keeps re-occurring though, maybe you should also give some thought to the following: not all back pain is caused by skeletal muscle problems; kidney & lung infections or problems can give you really bad pains in your back too..... A better indication would be to know where you are experiencing the pain.....

The other thing you could try is NHS Direct (0845 4647) they would assess you over the 'phone & let you know if you need to see a GP urgently & give you some practical advice, I've always found them really helpful....

Anyway, good luck Chap, & hope you had more sleep than me last night!! 

Oh, & by the way, if you're still chugging down the pain killers & anit-inflammatory tabs, make sure you drink plenty of water - it'll help your kidneys deal with the overload & your liver too!! :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

mrs coope said:


> Hi Graham, hope your back's still improving.....
> 
> Trouble with backs are that they are so complex (anatomically speaking) & there's an awful lot that can go wrong, also even the slightest thing can cause it too, I managed to put my back out by having a coughing fit whilst I was pregnant - a muscle went into spasm & ended up crossing my bottom two ribs over each other (bloddy ouch!)  couldn't stand up straight, hurt to breathe, blah, blah... managed to get to the osteopath (friend had to drive) & he sorted me out in a jiffy thankfully.....
> 
> ...


Lots of useful info there, thanks. The back is a little better thanks, went to work most of Friday but I certainly knew about it at the end of the day. Sunday hasn't been too bad so maybe I'm getting there slowly but surely :wink:

Graham


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Lots of useful info there, thanks. The back is a little better thanks, went to work most of Friday but I certainly knew about it at the end of the day. Sunday hasn't been too bad so maybe I'm getting there slowly but surely :wink:

Graham[/quote]

No worries - glad you're still improving!

My back's a bit achey at the mo too, but then I've spent most of the day either on it (my back that is  ) or on my hands & knees painting Coope's callipers..... They are now bright signal red & look totally stunning - even if I do say so myself! Although why I've spent most of my day pampering my rival for his affections is beyond me.... :? MUST be love! :roll:

Right, I'm off for a warm soak & to paint my toes to match...... he can start there & work his way up to thank me! :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

mrs coope said:


> Lots of useful info there, thanks. The back is a little better thanks, went to work most of Friday but I certainly knew about it at the end of the day. Sunday hasn't been too bad so maybe I'm getting there slowly but surely :wink:
> 
> Graham


No worries - glad you're still improving!

My back's a bit achey at the mo too, but then I've spent most of the day either on it (my back that is  ) or on my hands & knees painting Coope's callipers..... They are now bright signal red & look totally stunning - even if I do say so myself! Although why I've spent most of my day pampering my rival for his affections is beyond me.... :? MUST be love! :roll:

Right, I'm off for a warm soak & to paint my toes to match...... he can start there & work his way up to thank me! :wink:[/quote]

   Watch your back


----------

